# Cockatiel Night Terrors!!



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know what causes night terrors for Joey and if there is anything I can do for him? A few times he has woken up from night terrors and bashes around in the cage. I get him out of the cage for a bit, but I was wondering what else I can do and if there is anything that is causing it.................


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have a night light on near his cage? if not you should have one this will reduce them


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cockatiels are very prone to night frights-some more then others. It's esspecially dangerous when they're molting and have new feathers coming in as it can cause bleeding so always check him while you take him out to calm down. There's not any particular things that can trigger it, it can be anything from a noise or a nightmare. Some people leave the front of the cage uncovered and also use a nightlight.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I cover Spikes cage but leave a bit open on the sides. I also have a night light in the outlet and one battery one on the floor on the other side of the cage. This is just incase if one burns out the other is most likely not to burn out. The only night fright Spike ever had was when he had no night light on. Hope this helps


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl and Little Bill have only ever had one at night, but one just when I had covered them, I just stand with them, and talk to them calmly. 

BTW- they don't have a night light!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

His cage is out in the living room. I wonder if it would help to bring it in to my bedroom with me at night. I'll definitely try the night light. He has them at least once a week. I live by the ocean and the seagulls drive him nuts. I wonder if they are waking him and scaring him...

Thanks for all of the advise. I cannot believe how close to humans these little love bugs are. They socially eat, love to play and chat and get nightmares.......


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cockatiels are great  I think a night light and him having a sleeping cage in your room will help. That way you can be there right away. Sounds like it might be the seagulls but you never know what goes on in their little heads


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

at my other house my tiels never had a single night fright, no night lights it was pitch black and the cages were covered, but it was also very quiet at night 

since i've moved, and they got thier own room they don't get covered at night, and the street lights shine in and put a nice small amount of light in the room ( more then a night light would) and they have them now all the time - but this house is alot nosier , cars drive up and down the road and the alley all night long, loud vehicles that have a habbit of reving up thier engins right in front of my house at all hours of the day and night 

I think noise has alot to do with it, specially if they're not used to it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard that flashes of light can give night frights. Like when a car goes by the window. Mabey if you cover them it will help.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie's first night fright was caused by a flash of light coming in the window and shining right into her cage. A night light has almost completely eliminated night frights here.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Flicky hasn`t had one night fright yet hopfully it will stay like that but a night light does sound like a good idea.


----------

